# Nasza historia (Linuksowa oczywiście)

## Pryka

Jest temacik o tym co spożywamy przed Gentoo, a ja się pytam jakich innych dystrybucji używaliście (miło będzie jak dodacie krótki opis z użytkowania) zanim oczarowaliście się urokiem Gentoo  :Razz: 

oto moja droga po kolei:

1. Mandriva (pierwszy Linux totalna porażka, nic nie mogłem zmusić do działania i szybko zrezygnowałem z Linuksa)

2. Ubuntu (drugie podejście i to chyba tu się zaczęło, bo Windows stał się właśnie zbędny)

3. Debian (chciałem poznać cudowną dystrybucję na jakiej bazuje Ubuntu, Debian Sid był ze mną przez jakiś czas)

4. Gentoo (po debianie stwierdziłem, znam już na tyle Linuksa, że zmierzę się ze sławnym Gentoo ~3 próby instalacji, ale w końcu zadziałał.)

5. Sabayon Linux (był to bardzo krótki i niefortunny skok w bok bo straciłem przy nim partycję /home)

6. Gentoo (po Sabayonie szybko wróciłem do Gentoo i raczej już zostanę nie chce mi się eksperymentować więcej z innymi distro, myślałem trochę o Slacku i systemach z rodziny BSD ale nie teraz)

----------

## SlashBeast

Floppix

Slackware

Lindows

Debian

PLD

ARCH

GENTOO

----------

## dziadu

Red Hat

PLD

Mandrake

Ubuntu 1 dzień

Mandrake

Gentoo

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Po kolei? Hmm.. to chyba będzie:

1. Debian

2. Red Hat

3. Corel Linux (niech piekło pochłonie twórców tego distro)

4. Mandrake

5. Fedora Core

6. Mandriva Linux

7. Gentoo.

od mniej więcej początku 2005 tylko Gentoo. na stacjonarnym laptopie i serwerze.Last edited by Johnny_Bit on Sun Dec 09, 2007 11:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## largo3

0. Red Hat

1. Mandrake

2. Slackware

3. Gentoo

4. Slackware

5. FreeBSD

6. NetBSD

7. Gentoo

----------

## skazi

1. Fedora Core

2. Mandrake (kilka dni)

3. Gentoo

To chyba tyle  :Smile: 

----------

## taopai

Zaczęło się jakoś w '98:

1. Mandrake

2. Red Hat

3. PLD

4. Aurox

5. PLD

6. Gentoo

W międzyczasie były jakieś Fedory, jeden Debian, mnóstwo okien do czasu przejścia na Gentoo i jakieś pół roku temu, przez trzy tygodnie, po totalnym padzie i goniących terminach: Ubuntu, które bardzo sobie chwaliłem ze względu na prędkość instalowania/update'u softu  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## Poe

wszystko się zaczęło jak miałem lat 14 (2003/2004r), wtedy była słynna afera z nalotami na domy w celu zwalczania piractwa. mialem oryginalnego windowsa, ale duzo się wtedy mówiło o linuksie, ze darmowy, a naprawdę dobry, zaintrgowało mnie to i z okazji mikołaja namówiłem rodziców, zeby kupili mi Linux+ z Mandrake 9.1, zainstalowałem, na nim sie sporo nauczyłem, pierwsze próby skompilowania kernela (jak cos nie wyszlo, to format i instalacja na nowo  :Wink:  ) poużywałem go co nieco, ze 3 miesiące i zapragnąłem zmiany... nie wiem czemu, padło na PLD 1.0... miesiąc katorgi z tym systemem. raz, zebylem bardzo malo dosiwadczony w linuksie i nie radzilem sobie z podstawowymi bledami i nie rozumialem niektorych niuansow. strasznie chciałem kompilować programy ręcznie, bo ogolnie stuff był dośc przestarzały w tym PLD, wiec próbowalem skompilowac kde 3.1 itp itd. PLD jako distro rpm-owskie, nie mialo zbyt dobrze rozbudowanych funcji kompilacji, wiec co chwila coś się wysypywało, czegoś brakowało... w końcu, znajomemu (C1REX) zrobiło się mnie żal i namówił mnie na Gentoo, pomógł postawić, jeszcze ze stage1, 2004.1, kiedy to wchodził kernel 2.6, to było na początku kwietnia 2004, 3 dni zajęła mi kompilacja wszystkiego (celeron 2,0, ~390mb ram, gf2) i od tamtego czasu pozostało mi Gentoo... w sumie na tamtym komputerze Gentoo bez zadnych padów trzymało mi się ze 2 lata, potem musiałem sformatować go, ale to ze względów sprzętowych, no a rok temu przesiadłem się na laptopa i system postawiony raz stoi do tej pory. 

to by bylo na tyle. po drodze jeszcze byly kilkudniowe przygody ze slaksem (slax livecd), z navynosem (tez livecd), xandrosem i knoppiksem.

----------

## Redhot

1. Mandrake Linux

2. Ubuntu 

3. SUSE

2. i 3. wciągu dwóch dni  :Smile: 

4. OpenBSD

5. FreeBSD

6. Arch

7. Gentoo

Trzy ostatnie używam do dzisiaj  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

U mnie to wygladalo tak:

1. Mandrake - dobrze wspominany, używałem może rok, niepamietam dokładnie, zainstalowany z powodu tego, ze pod windą miałem cholerny problem z oglądaniem  filmów

2. Red Hat - wspomnienia gorsze, używany krócej

3. Debian - totalna masakra, pamiętam moje boje, żeby uruchomić karte SB Awe

4. Knoppix - króciutki romansik, chyba najkrótszy z dotychczasowych

5. Ubuntu - wspomnienia podobne do Mandrake, używany zdaje się dłuzej, zmieniony na Gentoo bo jakoś wszystko wolno chodziło, że tak się wyrażę  :Smile: 

6. Gentoo - zainstalowany z chęci wypróbowania dystrybucji "trudniejszej" i maksymalne wykorzystanie procesora pentium III 450  :Smile: . Do dziś pamiętam moje boje podczas pierwszej instalacji ze stage 1, oficjalnie w tym okresie wspieranej.

----------

## Belliash

Ja przed Gentoo mialem tak:

* Redhat - bo tylko dla tego distra mialem sterowniki do kontrolera IDE dolaczone przez producenta

* SuSE - mile wspominam, jednak po paru upgradach mulil bardziej niz Vista  :Razz: 

* Slackware - super, jednak aby cos doinstalowac albo usunac to koszmar z zaleznosciami  :Wink: 

* Debian - ogolnie to zabawil u mnie na dysku kilka godzin tylko  :Wink: 

* Mandrake - za Windowsowate ;] Dzwiek mi na tym nie chcial hasac...

* Redmont - ciekawy wyglad, nic poza tym.

* United - polaczenie SuSE z czyms... ogolnie nie wypal. Uruchaial sie jakby chcial a nie mogl...

* Lindows - Bylem mlody i glupi... Liczylem ze bedzie cos bardziej widnowsowatego  :Razz: 

oraz w trakcie uzytkowania Gentoo testowalem sobie tez:

* Linspire - z checi spojrzenia na to distro i zerkniecia jak bardzo sie zmienilo od czasow Lindowsa

* OpenSuSE - zadowolony z SuSE chcialem wyprobowac openSuSE

* Gobo - z checi sprawdzenia jak dziala GoboHide itp... ogolnie mialem go 3 dni nawet  :Smile: 

* Ubuntu - no bo jak dostalem free krazki to grzech nie sprawdzic  :Smile: 

* Pardus - bo bylo gdzies tu na forum? Skusil mnie. Ogolnie ciekawy ale dlugo nie zabawil na dysku

* Arch - bo Gentoo sie sypalo przez yakuake przy berylu. Ale za biedny jak dla mnie

* Sabayon - patrz Arch. Ale po posadzeniu stwierdzilem ze tyle roboty aby to dopasowac ze wole jednak Gentoo

* FreeBSD - chec poznania nowego systemu. Mialem ~tydzien.

* PC-BSD - myslalem ze moze nada sie na desktop, ale jakos tez sprzet mi nie hasal. PBI jednak wymiata, prawie jak w OS X  :Smile: 

Kolejnosc przypadkowa... a i pewnie cos jeszcze pominalem  :Razz: 

----------

## mistix

Moja przygoda zaczęła się w 2001.

1. Mandrake (bo wtedy się tak nazywała) przyjemna i prosta chociaż moja wiedza była baaardzo znikoma.

2. Slackware też przyjemna chociaż z perspektywy czasu brakowało mi czegoś ala poldek lub portage.

3. PLD no tutaj rzeźnia z moją kartą sieciową UW-2100 Tonze  :Smile: . Ale dałem radę.

4. Red-Hat nie spodobała mi się.

5. No i w końcu ziemia obiecana Gentoo. Na początku padł mi po 4 miesiącach jak wpadłem na genialny pomysł nadania chmod -R 700 / .... Późnej było już coraz lepiej i jedna instalacja wytrzymała mi aż 983 dni (niestety sprzedałem komputer stacjonarny i kupiłem laptopa).

----------

## Belliash

 *mistix wrote:*   

> Moja przygoda zaczęła się w 2001.
> 
> 1. Mandrake (bo wtedy się tak nazywała) przyjemna i prosta chociaż moja wiedza była baaardzo znikoma.
> 
> 2. Slackware też przyjemna chociaż z perspektywy czasu brakowało mi czegoś ala poldek lub portage.
> ...

 

jak to czytam to przypomina i sie jak walnalem chmod -R 777 /  :Razz: 

Swoja droga mi Gentoo prawie zawsze dobrze dziala, chyba ze popije i cos zmajstruje, ew znajdzie sie jakis yakauke i copiz naraz co rozburzy Xy  :Razz: 

Pierwsza instalacja Gentoo juz dzialala bez wiekszych problemow... A i byl okres gdy dzialala mi przez prawie rok - updatowalem i nic, normalnie byl nie do zajechania... Ale mobo siadlo  :Sad:  Wymiana procka, grafy, plyty ...

----------

## Kajan

1. Red Hat 8

2. Aurox 9.2

3. Gentoo //forever

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rad_kk

 :Arrow:  Ubuntu 6.06

 :Arrow:  OpenSUSE 10.1

 :Arrow:  Fedora Core 6

 :Arrow:  KateOS 3.1/3.2

 :Arrow:  SimplyMEPIS

 :Arrow:  PCLinuxOS

 :Arrow:  Debian

 :Arrow:  Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## unK

Arch

Gentoo :)

----------

## Odinist

1. Mandrake 9.2

2. OpenSuSE 9.2

3. Slackware 10

4. Fedora Core 4

5. Ubuntu 6.10

6. Gentoo

7. Arch

8. Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## cinek810

1.RedHat koło wersji 6 (strasznie mało umiałem tam zrobić, nie miałem środowiska graficznego, ale pierwszy..)

2.Mandrake 

3.Fedora Core

4.Debian

5.Gentoo

Edit by Poe

ort 

----------

## Radioaktywny

1. Mandrake - kilka tygodni - porażka, ale przełamałem lody i zacząłem szukać czegoś bardziej ambitnego.

2. PLD 1.0 - kilkudniowa walka. 

3. Gentoo - od kilku lat - to jest to  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

1. Red Hat - Próbowałem zainstalować, po instalacji wyskoczyły 9999999999i tyle go było.

2. Mandrake - jakieś 2 miesiące po RH. Wersja 9.1 potem 10.1. Na tym systemie posiedziałem ze 2 latka.

3. Gentoo - Udała mi się pierwsza instalacja ze stage1. Jednak wcześniej przez miesiąc wczytywałem się w handbooka. System postawiony jakieś 3 lata temu uzywam do dzisiaj. Przeżył 3 zmiany sprzetu.

----------

## wielokropek

1. Mandrake - pierwsze zetknięcie z Linuksem. Pamiętam jak się bałem, żeby mi wszystkiego na dysku nie pokasowało ale instalator był na tyle intuicyjny, że udało się nie pokasować. Wszystko było inne. Nie umiałem niczego zainstalować. Programy się sypały. Linux został na dysku na wypadek padu windowsa - mogłem wówczas co ważniejsze pliki poprzegrywać na płytki, oraz do nagrywania płyt - od razu pokochałem k3b. Generalnie uważałem, że na Linuksa jestem za głupi, szybko rezygnowałem ale co jakiś czas próbowałem dalej  :Razz: 

2. Aurox - zainstalowałem wszystkie pakiety z płytki aby poznać wszystkie programy  :Razz:  Więcej się bawiłem Linuksem pod nim, ale nadal używałem Windowsa. Poznałem oprogramowanie i wybrałem najlepsze dla mnie środowisko graficzne (KDE).

3. Kubuntu - przestałem potrzebować Windowsa. Używałem Kubuntu chyba około roku. Nauczyłem się kompilować programy i nawet tworzyć poprawne paczki deb.

4. Gentoo - używam już półtora roku (widać po dacie rejestracji na forum). Ujęło mnie to, że jest dystrybucją ciągłą oraz łatwość instalacji oprogramowania połączona z zaletami kompilacji. Nadal nie widzę na horyzoncie niczego, co by mogło zastąpić Gentoo (próbowałem FreeBSD).

----------

## sherszen

A u mnie to zaczęło się dosyć dawno.. Zafascynowany programem Virtual PC, postanowiłem, że zainstaluje sobie Windows Me. Poszedłem do znajomego, aby pożyczył mi płytki z systemem. Tam pierwszy raz zobaczyłem Linuksa. Nieprzewijający się tekst podczas uruchamiania bardzo mnie zaciekawił. Potem usłyszałem o idei czterech pulpitów. Pierwszym Linuksem miał być RedHat, ale niestety.. padło hasło, że instalacja jest bardzo trudna. I na tym był koniec na jakiś czas.

Potem znowu się zaczęło. Ściągnąłem sobie Auroxa. Zainstalowałem. Po paru dniach stwierdziłem, że mi się nie podoba. Padł więc wybór na Mandrake. To mi się bardziej podobało, ale niestety... zabiłem X'y i system został usunięty. Znowu miałem przerwę.

Nasepnie w szkole średniej... dwa lata temu postanowiłem, ze zainstaluje Gentoo. Oczywiście wiedza na temat linuksa zawierała sie między, telinit, mount, startx, exit... ;p

Ale co mi tam.. wchodizmy poważnie w świat Linuksa. Zacząłem instalację. Wszystko pięknie ładnie. Bootstrap zakończony pomyśle.. czas na stage 2. Kompilacja prawie całą noc.. wstaje rano.. patrze, error. To od nowa pusciłem kompilację.. i znów to samo. To postaniowiłem, że od nowa zainstaluje. Znów to samo. Blad polegał na tym, ze robiłem to od stage 3, a chiałem miec system od stage 1. I tym pięknym sposobem miałem swoje Gentoo. Druga instalacja była już prawie idealna... Lecz niestety.. przez przypadek zrobiłem rm -rf / ;p Potem miałem 3 Gentoo, do dzisiaj mam je w tarballu. Czas kompilacji mnie już troszkę irytował. Więc chiałem zasmakowac czegoś nowego. Debian.  Zainstalowałem go.. jednak instalator wydał mi się bardzo ubogi. System miałem może ze 3 dni. Wróciłem do mojego kochanego Gentoo. Teraz jestem użytkownikiem Archa.. Widzę między tymi dwoma systemami wiele podobieństw, ale gdyby Gentoo było w postaci pakietów binarnych wróciłbym do niego. Ale cóż, idea Gentoo z założenia jest inna i jeśli chce mieć coś podobnego do Gentoo na pakietach binarnych, muszę wybrać Archa.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Yatmai

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> 1. Red Hat - Próbowałem zainstalować, po instalacji wyskoczyły 9999999999i tyle go było.

 

"Dlaczego Grub jest lepszy od Lilo" sie mnie ktoś pytał  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

A jeśli o mnie chodzi:

Caldera 3.11

Mandrake 9.0, 9.2

Red Hat 9.0

Fedora 2, 3

Debian

Arch

Gentoo

Po drodze kilkanaście innych do testów i zabaw. Ubunciaka miałem całe 3 minuty :] Resztę wspominam nawet, nawet  :Wink: 

----------

## sebas86

1. TurboLinux 6.2 - nie gościł na dysku zbyt długo, potem bardzo długa przerwa... (etap, skąd wytrzasnąć sterowniki, jakoś nie przyszło mi do głowy, że wszystko może być już w systemie  :Smile:  )

2. RedHat - też krótko, kilka rzeczy strasznie mnie irytowało

3. Debian - ten zagościł na bardzo długo, część rzeczy wydłubywałem z Knoppiksa i dogrywałem do debiana (np. XMMS) - ciężkie życie pingwina bez netu. Ten system wiele przeżył, także przygody w stylu rekurencyjnego czyszczenia zawartości dysku - kiedyś jakimś cudem zrobiłem dowiązanie symboliczne do / a potem usunąłem katalog nadrzędny rekurencyjnie... bywa...  :Wink: 

3. Gentoo - ten system wykorzenił jako pierwszy Windows na dłuższy czas (aż do rozpoczęcia studiów).

Po drodze jeszcze testowałem Slackware (nie ma to jak wyraz twarzy mówiący wtf?) - bardzo, krótko, Mandrake\Mandrivie, Auroksa (to spotkanie wyrobiło mi strasznie negatywną opinię o wszystkich dystrybucjach opartych o RPM-y), PLD (całkiem niezłe, ale niestety cykl rozwojowy i próba instalacji świeżego systemu...  :Shocked: ) i niedawno Fedore (po Gentoo ciężko się przestawić) oraz Archa (nawet prekompilowane paczki nie zastąpią flag use!).

----------

## quosek

Ja zaczalem kolo roku 1996... (tak - wiem, dinozaur ze mnie)

1. Red Hat (bo takiego mial starszy i doswiadczony w te klocki kumpel)

2. Mandarynka (bo ladniejsza, latwiejsza)

3. Debian (o tak do jakiegos 2002 roku)

4. Slackware (Debian wkurzyl mnie zwalonymi zaleznosciami i starymi pakietami)

Kolo 2004 Slack mnie lekko wkurzyl i wtedy w przeciagu paru dni

5. Debian

6. Red Hat

7. Aurox

8. Mandaryna

9. PLD

xxx. nie wiem co - ale wszystko do czego moglem sie dorwac

xxx+1. Gentoo i tak zostalo do dzisiaj

----------

## BeteNoire

O Linuksie usłyszałem dość dawno, bo z 8 lat temu, ale naprawdę używać zacząłem jakieś 3 lata temu.

1. Mandrake - bo zmęczyła mnie zależność od "jedynego słusznego" i skusiła wolna alternatywa... Mandrake wyleciał z dysku, gdy rpmdrake usunął 2/3 systemu przy odinstalowywaniu KDE

2. Slackware - prosty, elegancki system, którego używa się jakby był zrobiony przez kumpla. Dużo uczy. Kres używania przyszedł, gdy zauważyłem, że połowę softu użytkowego przekompilowałem ze swoimi flagami przez zwyczajowe ./configure && make && checkinstall, łącznie z KDE.

3. Gentoo - Moc USE/portage/emerge, a przez to system skrojony na miarę rzeczywistych potrzeb oraz świetna dokumentacja - pewnie dlatego Gentoo zostanie po wsze czasy  :Razz: 

W międzyczasie były próby z kilkoma innymi dystrami (*buntu, Debian, ArchLinux, Fedora, Sabayon, OpenSuse, PCLinuxOS, Zenwalk, także *BSD, ale próby na tyle nieistotne, że nie liczę ich do Historii)

----------

## znal

1. Aurox - nie miałem wtedy jeszcze neta, a akurat go udało mi się zdobyć najszybciej

3. Debian Sid - bardzo krótko go miałem

4. Slackware - jakoś nie przypadł mi do gustu, w serwerze został na dłużej, bo nie chciało mi się tam robić reinstalki

5. Ubuntu - jak punkt 3.

6. Gentoo - od dłuższego czasu na desktopie, potem także na serwerze, nie zamierzam zmieniać  :Smile: 

----------

## Dagger

'96

1. Red Hat

2. Mandarynka - moze z tydzien

3. Debian - niezbyt dlugo

4. Slackware - to byla dobra dystrybucja

5. PLD - lubilem tego linuxa

6. 2003 - Gentoo i tak juz zostalo

w miedzyczasie byly jeszcze FreeBSD, OpenBSD (do dzis jeden z ulubionych).

Obecnie uzywam Gentoo na 17 wewnetrznych serverach firmy, 2 desktopach i laptopie (wszystkie stawiane ze stage1),  FreeBSD na 2, 11xRHEL i 6xDebian na LIVE serverach (a to tylko za wzgledu ze centra hostingowe nie oferuja Gentoo :S)

----------

## c2p

Ale się porozpisywaliście  :Smile: .

U mnie historia do gentoo jest dość krótka. O linuksie cośtam słyszałem zanim miałem komputer.

Pod koniec 2002 pojawił się w domu PC, kupiłem sobie jakąś gazetę z knoppixem-livecd, odpaliłem kilka razy, potem zapomniałem.

Pod koniec 2003 przypomniałem sobie, poczytałem troszkę w sieci, i w marcu 2004 zainstalowałem Mandrake 9.2. Potem podobnie jak u Poe'go (jak to się odmienia?  :Smile: ) pomógł mi C1REX, najpierw doprowadziłem Mandrake'a do stanu używalności, a na przełomie maja/czerwca 2004 zainstalowałem pierwsze gentoo-2004.1 ze stage1. Działało rok.

W czerwcu 2005 kupiłem nowy dysk i tam zainstalowałem już nowe gentoo (poprzednie było pełne plików-sierot) i działa do dziś.

Jak widać, gentoo to moje drugie i ostatnie główne distro. W międzyczasie "sprawdzałem" Arch'a, FreeBsd, PLD i wszelkie *ubuntu, ale nigdy żadne z nich nie zostało moim głównym systemem.

Niedawno kupiłem sobie laptopa, usunąłem vistę i jako jedyny system postawiłem Gentoo 64bitowe.

BTW: nie było juz kiedyś podobnego tematu?

----------

## matiit

Ubuntu przez dzień... nie umiałem neo zainstalować.

Ubuntu przez pół roku (2 kolejne wersje, 6.06 i 6.10)

Fedora Core 6 - na niej nauczyłem się najwięcej.

Debian - długo, super dystrybucja jak dla mnie ale chciałem spróbować coś trudniejszego... 

Slackware - żyło super do czasu upgradu...

Debian - musiałem coś mieć  :Smile: 

Arch - podobno podobny do slacka ale z normalnymi aktualizacjami, spodobało mi się to...

Gentoo - I tak zostało...

To są distra które używałem jako główne przez przynajmniej miesiąc....

Miałem też takie 1-dniowe, godzinne... żeby zobaczyć co oferują... (kilkanaście na pewno... jak nie kilkadziesiąt  :Smile: , wszystkie sabayony, zenwalki, vectory i wiele wiele innych)

A teraz na dysku mam.

Gentoo - jako główny.

Arch - Distro przed gentoo... tak zsuper skonfigurowane że szkoda mi go usuwać... (robie pacman -Syu co tydzień i jakoś sobie żyje...)

Ubuntu 7.10 - zainstalowałem żeby zob aczyć co wnieśli nowego... nie używam, ale dyski mam pojemne  :Smile: 

Mandriva - Używa siostra i mama.

FreeBSD - dziś instalowane... trudny orzech do zgryzienia...

----------

## Poe

 *c2p wrote:*   

>  Poe'go (jak to się odmienia? ) [...]
> 
> 

 

tak sie odmienia  :Wink:  Poe, Poe'go*, Poe'mu* (?) Poe, z Poe, o Poe, o! Poe!  :Wink: 

 *c2p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BTW: nie było juz kiedyś podobnego tematu?

 

bylo cos w stylu 'przedstaw się' i ludzie tam po krótce opisywali swoje przygody z *niksami, ale nie na takiej zasadzie.

--

* - w sumie można pisać chyba bez apostrofa  :Wink:  to skrót od polskiego słowa - Poeta, a nie z angielskiego.

----------

## lsdudi

poczatek przygody A.D. 2003

*jakies przygody z terminalami na uczelni

*mandrake 9-10 no prawie rok  :Smile: 

*fedora -wyleciała w ciagu 2 h postawiłem na tym dystrze krzyżyk

*debian -wytrzymał miesiąc

*slackware - ponad rok na tym systemie się wychowałem  piękny ale ...

*gentoo - juz ponad 3 lata  nie zamierzam zmieniać

experymenty na kompie w pracy:

* kubuntu - miesiąc (łubudu omijam z daleka)

* arch - fajnie ale to nie to co gentoo  3 miechy

* gentoo

----------

## one_and_only

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tak sie odmienia  Poe, Poe'go*, Poe'mu* (?) Poe, z Poe, o Poe, o! Poe! 
> 
> * - w sumie można pisać chyba bez apostrofa 
> ...

 

Nie można a trzeba bez. Apostrof pojawia się jak jakaś głoska występuje w nazwisku a w formie odmienionej nie jest słyszalna, np. Lagrange'a - czyta się "Lagranża", "e" nie jest słyszalne - stąd apostrof. W przypadku Poego, Poemu słychać wszystkie głoski - nie powinno być żadnych apostrofów.

Jak ktoś lubi poczytać to np:

http://so.pwn.pl/lista.php?co=Poe

http://so.pwn.pl/zasady.php?id=629603

http://so.pwn.pl/zasady.php?id=629619

http://so.pwn.pl/zasady.php?id=629622

No ale żeby nie było zupełnie OOT to:

1. RedHat

2. Debian

Dłuuuuga przerwa...

3. Gentoo (twardy byłem - ze 3 razy z LiveCD próbowałem zainstalować i się nie udało. W akcie desperacji (myślałem, że nie podołam) wziąłem normalną płytkę, chroot i poszło - system działa do dzisiaj)

Przyzwyczaiłem się do Gentoo, ale może coś można by jeszcze spróbować? FreeBSD? Co polecilibyście dla odmiany (obok, nie zamiast   :Very Happy: )

----------

## wielokropek

 *Quote:*   

> Potem miałem 3 Gentoo, do dzisiaj mam je w tarballu.

 

Urzekające   :Very Happy: 

----------

## one_and_only

 *wielokropek wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Potem miałem 3 Gentoo, do dzisiaj mam je w tarballu. 
> 
> Urzekające  

 

Szkoda, że nie można gdzieś na kominku postawić, albo do albumu wkleić i dzieciom kiedyś pokazywać...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Hmm :]

1) Różne eksperymenty z Red Hatem/Debianem/Slackiem/Mandrake

2) Eksperymenty na stareńkim P100 32MB ram z PLD 1.0 (uh, zainstalować to było ciężko  :Razz:  wtedy kernel 2.2.19 był nowością :]

3) Slackware (na serwer od neo+ i na domowym kompie chwilowo)

4) Gentoo (od 2005.3 mniej więcej) - Chyba marzec 2003

5) kombinacje z PLD i Ubuntu ( O_o )

6) Arch Linux

7) Gentoo =]Last edited by n0rbi666 on Fri Dec 28, 2007 8:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bartmarian

1 - redhat 1999

2 - mandarynka 2000

3 - pld, suse, debian, fedora, aurox, inne (testowałem/używałem co popadło...)

4 - gentoo 2005 i tak zostało

czasem coś tam innego zainstaluję z ciekawości, ale...  :Wink: 

(dla kogoś, na początek, to zazwyczaj Mint leci)

----------

## andrzejk

1 - Red Hat 1999 - zobaczyłem kernel panic zrozumiałem tylko Panic i dałem sobie spokój

--- w miedzyczasie był BeOs ale to inna para kaloszy

2 2003 Mendrake - myślałem, że jedyny sposób konfiguracji to durne Druidy

Przesiadka na Mendrive - powoli zacząłem się rozkręcać, wiedziałem co to kernel  :Wink: 

3. Grudzień 2006 - przypadkowo kupiona gazetka z napisem na okładce Gentoo - Linux Taki jak chcesz (Mendriva taka nie była) Pracowicie spędzone święta i bum wpadłem po uszy  :Wink: . Nie to, żebym nie miał problemów nadal je mam ale przynajmniej mogę zrozumieć skąd większość z nich się bierze.

----------

## caruso

1. mandrake 9.2

2. fedora core ~1 dzień

3. slackware

4. gentoo

----------

## Jabolem

Hm ...

1. SuSE (~kilka godzin).

2. Nieopaczna wizyta u Kurta Steinera w pokoju obok, no i zostalem zainfekowany Gentoo. Poczatki byly ciezkie, szczegolnie dla Kurta, ktory byl dreczony o wiele, wiele rzeczy. Ale kolega byl cierpliwy, a z czasem mu dalem spokoj (na rzecz dokumentacji)   :Very Happy: 

@work: tylko Gentoo. Kiedys sie szef nieprzemyslanie zgodzil i juz nie musze instalowac firmowego softu  :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam,

m.

----------

## rofro

1. Redhat 6.x - brakowało wiedzy i programów więc

2. Windows XP - jednocześnie przejście na opensource: firefox, openoffice, 7zip itp.

3. Gentoo 1.4 - nie chciał się zainstalować, potem już wiedziałem czemu

4. Mandrake - wieszał się na moim zepsutym ramie (już wiedziałem dlaczego gentoo nie poszedł)  

5. Gnoppix 0.6 beta skasował mi dysk więc już nie miałem windowsa

6. Slackware - postanowiłem wejść na głęboką wodę i nie mieć windowsa, jedyna dystrybucja która chodziła na wadliwym ramie

7. Gentoo 2005.0 - po wymianie ramu i emerge gnome miałem wszystkie pakiety (wtedy jeszcze xorg był zależnością a i kompilacja nie zatrzymywała się tak często jak dziś). Co za ulga po slacku.

8. Symbian 9.1 na nokia e61 - teraz najczęściej używany bo w kieszeni, ale programy mogłyby być lepsze, brakuje firefoxa itp.

9. Gentoo na drugiej partycji - instalowany ze skryptów automatycznie, tylko nie wiem jeszcze jak kontynuować proces po chrootowaniu

10. Neo1973 - to przyszłość jeśli będzie lepszy niż jakiś smartfon, a wtedy fajnie by mieć tam gentoo

W między czasie testowane różne dystrybucje jak fedora, ubuntu, debian, caldera, suse, arch. Chciałbym jeszcze się zmierzyć z lfs.

----------

## kurak

Ja osobiście siedziałem sporo na Windzie, potem przyszedł czas na FreeBSD w 04' (bardzo fajny system, ale nie na desktop) no i Gentoo. Tak jakoś mi przypadło do gustu, tak praktycznie to jest pierwszy i jedyny system linux'o podobny.

----------

## Carnivorous

U mnie:

grudzień '05

1) Mandriva 2006 - wyleciała po pół roku bo nie znałem czegoś takiego jak pakiety prekompiowane więc do wszystkiego ściagałem źródła i kompilowałem, ale w końcu zaczęło mnie wkurzać rozwiązywanie zależności i..

2) Ubuntu 6.06 - tu już załapałem że istniej apt i całkiem przyjemnie się na nim pracowało, tylko troche powolnie

3) Ubuntu 6.10 - jakiś dziwnie niestabilny był w dodatku coś mu się z zależnościami pojebao po zainstalowaniu KDE i wywaleniu gnome'a (potem zainstalowałem kubuntu ale wytrzymało 3 dni)

4) LISTOPAD '06 GENTOO ( pierwsza instalka przeżyła miesiąc, a druga do dziś stoi na starym kompie)

5) Obecnie na nowym kompie też Gentoo

Na starym PC przez jakiś czas było FBSD i Arch, ale to pierwsze choć fajne to nie na desktop, a to drugie to w sumie fajna ale zabawka  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Witam!

Ja swoją przygodę z Linuksem zacząłem wraz z przyjściem na studia w 2003 roku. Wylądowałem wtedy w pokoju z człowiekiem, który lubił sobie co nieco "podłubać" w Windowsach i Linuksach (balver - pozdrawiam serdecznie!  :Very Happy:  ) - zaraził mnie tą dłubaniną, zainstalowałem swojego pierwszego Linuksa - Mandrake'a 9.1 i zacząłem ciężkie boje. Wiele razy wykasowywałem go, bo mnie już szlag trafiał. Wiele razy sobie wszystko tak rozwaliłem, że instalowałem go od nowa bo nie wiedziałem jak naprawić (raz w ten sposób straciłem dane z całego dysku (Windowsa też) bo postanowiłem kliknąć "Odczytaj tablicę partycji" - no jak odczytaj to znaczy, że modyfikacji nie będzie... - później okazało się, że Widowsową partycję C zrobiło mi w 30 miejscach na dysku i utworzyło gromadę innych - dane z całego dysku poleciały...  :Laughing:  ). Dużo eksperymentowałem z innymi dystrybucjami: PLD, Debian, Slackware, Fedora itp., jednak zawsze wracałem do Mandrake'a. Dowiedziałem się, że dwóch kolegów z mojej grupy na studiach używa na serwerach Gentoo i pod ich wpływem postanowiłem spróbować (2004 rok). Z miejsca się w tym distro zakochałem. Doszło nawet do tego, że pod moim wpływem wyżej wspomnieni koledzy również na desktopach przesiedli się na Gentoo, a kilkoro innych znajomych zostało w mniej lub bardziej (jak Jabol(em)  :Wink:  ) przekonanych do Linuksa a zwłaszcza Gentoo - okazywało się, że w tym distro wszystko po prostu działa i jest wygodne.  :Smile:  Nie planuję zmiany distro, czy przesiadki na Windows - do innych systemów mam VMware.   :Very Happy: 

 *Jabolem wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Nieopaczna wizyta u Kurta Steinera w pokoju obok, no i zostalem zainfekowany Gentoo. Poczatki byly ciezkie, szczegolnie dla Kurta, ktory byl dreczony o wiele, wiele rzeczy. Ale kolega byl cierpliwy, a z czasem mu dalem spokoj (na rzecz dokumentacji)  
> 
> @work: tylko Gentoo. Kiedys sie szef nieprzemyslanie zgodzil i juz nie musze instalowac firmowego softu 

 Hehehe, oj pamiętam. Fajnie było. Muszę sobie kogoś nowego znaleźć do zainfekowania.  :Laughing: 

----------

## deyot

1. Red Hat. Nie pamiętam nawet która wersja. Jakaś dosyć antyczna na jedneym dysku CD. Nic wtedy nie wiedziałem o Linuksie. Zainstalowałem, trochę się pobawiłem i wywaliłem.

2. Mandrake. Podobna historia jak poprzednio. Trochę się pobawiłem i do wiedzenia.

3. Aurox 10. Skusiło mnie bo to polska dystrybucja. Moja pierwsza próba bycia "świadomym użytkownikiem Linuksa". Pierwsze próby ręcznego grzebania po konfiguracjach. Zniechęciłem się przy walce z niezgodnymi paczkami i wywaliłem.

4. Gentoo 2007. Próba podejścia do Linuksa na serio. Instalacja ze stage1. Walczyłem z tym parę dni ale się udało. Przy tym zdobyłem sporo wiedzy o systemie. Cały czas walczę i czuję, że posuwam się do przodu. Podoba mi się. Na razie zostaję przy Gentoo.

----------

## Spaulding

0. RedHat - robilem po raz pierwszy u kumpla  :Smile:  nawet zdolalismy odpalic neo  :Smile:  niestety nie przekonal sie do linux'a  :Sad: 

1. Mandrake - bo przez te zaleznosci bym zostal bez wlosow  :Smile: 

2. Slackware - ponad 2 lata i 0 zazalen  :Smile:  na tym sie wszystkiego wyuczylem

3. PLD - bo trzeba sprobowac czegos polskiego ...

4. Slackware - Back to the future ?

5. Ubuntu - taka moda na to byla ..

6. FreeBSD - niestety nie zrobilem wifi  :Sad: 

7. Slackware - bo zawsze dziala

8. Gentoo - emerge ?

9. Arch - wszystkiego trzeba sprobowac ?

10. Gen2 - bo dziala  :Smile: 

ogolnie mialem tego wiecej na przelomie paru lat ale nie chce mi sie opisywac

----------

## boracik666

początek zafascynowania pingwinkami: 2000r

1, Red Hat

2. Mandrake

Przy czym były to dwa krótkie epizody, red hat instalacja, chwila użytkowania i winda, madrake tak samo

3. Debian

4. Ubuntu/Kubuntu

5. Xubuntu (to na dłuzej miałem)

6. Debian

7. Pierwsze próby z gentoo (zgadnijcie jaki wynik  :Razz: )

8. Debian

9. Linux Mint

10. Arch, dopóki nie zaczął odwalać kiszki z kontrolerem SATA

11. Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Przy czym w między czasie miałem jeszcze jakieś epizody z slackiem, mandrivą, testowałem jakiś czas suse 10.2, PC-BSD, FreeBSD i kilka innych mało znanych, ale gentoo mnie zauroczyło  :Smile: 

Niestety jako drugi system cały czas winzgroza XP

----------

